# Useful weather apps for the Gnex?



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So I normally just use the Weather Channel app for weather. I gives a great outlook to upcoming weather and a good weather radar. I like it and use it still, but the radar will not render on my Nexus, and the only guy I know who has one a Nexus besides me doesn't care for weather apps so I'm not sure whats up with the Weather Channel. Also, I saw a new 1Weather app yesterday, which won't load up on my nexus at all, it just force closes. I will likely keep Weather Channel just use a different app for the radar. So, now I turn to you guys, does anyone use an app for weather radar? I would like it to be animated also.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

WeatherUnderground.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Try 1weather.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Beweather. The best. Animations and many built in radars. Also allows custom radars. It can use beautiful Widgets skins as well for the Widgets.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Ripple (Jan 14, 2012)

I really like weatherbug elite. It is a paid app but worth the money.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Dick Ripple said:


> I really like weatherbug elite. It is a paid app but worth the money.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I also like Weatherbug Elite, got it when it was free in the Amazon App Store and still use it every day.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Fancy widget for forecast. But for radar I snag the embedded animated radar image links from wunderground and accuweather and view them from the browser. So it only needs to load the actual animated radar image and not the entire site.

good day.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont have a nexus yet so i can't try them out, but like other have said. Weatherbug elite is great, and has radar, and BeWeather is also a great one. it also has weather, but the main weather screen in Beweather is beautiful. very similar to sense 3.0 weather if you have seen that.animations are top notch plus you get lots of weather info.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Pretty nice ideas, Ill see what I can find. Just dont know what other apps are good for weather and this was much more productive than installing 50 weather apps lol. Thanks you guys.


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

+1 weatherbug elite

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JohnKuczek (Jun 13, 2011)

If you like the Weather Channel app, and just want to add radar, I like Radar Now!. Even the free version has a lot of great features.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.usnaviguide.radar_now


----------



## dirtmaster88 (Oct 10, 2011)

JohnKuczek said:


> If you like the Weather Channel app, and just want to add radar, I like Radar Now!. Even the free version has a lot of great features.
> 
> https://market.andro...guide.radar_now


I miss the old version with just a simple and minimalistic radar soon as you open it but last time I tried the app (about 3+ months ago) there was alot of what I consider bloat added to it. Maybe I'll give it another shot on the gnex


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

1weather is pretty slick love it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

I haven't found a radar within an app that doesn't suck. Find your favorite radars on the pc set it to animate and zoom level to your needs.

Example of full: http://www.wundergro...f=9999&smooth=0

and just snag the "map" url from site properties.

Example of "stripped down" map that works great in the browser: http://radblast-mi.w...ning=0&smooth=0

good day.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I liked the weather channel radar but it just wont render anymore, I think its because of ics. Also, I really love 1weather, but the radar needs work. It needs to be slightly transparent so you can see your town under the clouds or have a little tick so you know where the storm is in relation to you. I may just use the browser for radar lol.


----------



## xmafro (Jan 24, 2012)

Rainy Days is a great free animated radar


----------



## mdbowman (Sep 27, 2011)

I like Weatherbug Elite, but the notification icon is tiny on the nexus. So I started using beautiful widgets for my weather notification and when I click the forecast out of there it launches Weatherbug Elite


----------



## starscrean718 (Oct 23, 2011)

+1 for weather bug elite


----------



## spiccolli (Jan 12, 2012)

Phaze08 said:


> So I normally just use the Weather Channel app for weather. I gives a great outlook to upcoming weather and a good weather radar. I like it and use it still, but the radar will not render on my Nexus


I use this for radar no problem. Great app!

AOKP 17 with Franco 12 kernel


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm currently using HD Widgets and I like it alot. There IS a bit of a lag when you press the widget icon to enter the full screen Weather view, but that's a minor complaint. It does use the WeatherBug engine for updates, however

I would also recommend WeatherBug Elite for the extremely comprehensive weather information that it provides.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

BeWeather is great and you can get it for free from GetJar









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Try 1weather.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

My cast. Easy, very good ui, good radar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

WeatherBug Elite

Sent from my Galax... Troll Machine


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> I liked the weather channel radar but it just wont render anymore, I think its because of ics. Also, I really love 1weather, but the radar needs work. It needs to be slightly transparent so you can see your town under the clouds or have a little tick so you know where the storm is in relation to you. I may just use the browser for radar lol.


Make sure you do not have force hardware acceleration enabled in the developer menu. If you do, disable it and then reboot and the app will render the radar just fine.


----------



## heavyMGS (Jul 21, 2011)

BeWeather has a beautiful UI.

MyCast is pretty decent as well.

I've ran a lot of weather apps and those two are the best with Weather Underground coming in 3rd.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Why do some weather apps not work with hardware acceleration? I figured out this was my problem with the weather channel app and 1weather. I like alot of these apps though so I may migrate from weather channel lol.


----------



## ECFfighter7232 (Jun 6, 2011)

mdbowman said:


> I like Weatherbug Elite, but the notification icon is tiny on the nexus. So I started using beautiful widgets for my weather notification and when I click the forecast out of there it launches Weatherbug Elite


I love weatherbug elite. I've been using it for a couple years now. you are right about the tiny temp notification on the nexus though.. I'm not sure why its like this. It was normal on my G,1 Droid X, and Thunderbolt.... 
other than that I love weatherbug elite


----------



## killakrez (Dec 26, 2011)

BeWeather is pretty good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I have been using either the free or paid version of Weatherbug since I got an OG Droid and have never had any issues with it.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> I have been using either the free or paid version of Weatherbug since I got an OG Droid and have never had any issues with it.


I had to drop weather bug whenever they forced background updates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Try 1weather.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mzrdisi (Sep 18, 2011)

BeWeather is great because it uses radar/map info from with Wunderground. That and it looks good too

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Wunderground app is great because is uses it's own maps... lol


----------

